# Windows 7 64bit treiber für CanonScan 5000F und Logitech Webcam



## Angel28 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Windows 7 64bit treiber für CanonScan 5000F und Logitech Webcam*

Windows 7 64bit treiber für einen Scanner von Canon dem CanonScan 5000F?

 Der Scanner wird unter Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit immer noch nicht erkannt. 
 Was kann ich da tun?

 Meine Logitech Webcam läuft unter Windows 7 auch nicht mehr. Hätte vorher Windows xp prefessional dann liefen die zwei Geräte ohne Probeme. Das Windows xp war noch 32bit, liegt es vieleicht nur am 64Bit ?

 mfg Angel28


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit treiber für CanonScan 5000F und Logitech Webcam*

Da hilft wohl nur eine intensive google Recherche.

  Ich hab zB den Canon Lide 60 Scanner und Vista 64.

  Erst nachdem ich irgendwo gefunden hatte, daß ich dann den Treiber für den Lide *50 *installieren sollte, funktioniert der Scanner.

  Vielleicht funktioniert das bei deinem Scanner ja ähnlich ... 


_Edit: _und 64er Treiber sind andere Treiber als 32er. Wenn du Glück hast, kann ein 32er Treiber auch auf einem 64er OS laufen


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit treiber für CanonScan 5000F und Logitech Webcam*

Welche Logitech-Cam hast du denn?

 Meine Logitech Quickcam Express läuft schon unter Vista nicht mehr mangels Treiber - gibt da auch keine offizielle Unterstützung seitens Logitech für. Wenn Logitech keine anbietet, siehts eher düster aus.. Muss wohl oder übel ne neue Cam her.


----------

